# white rhino white widow???



## buckboi_88 (Feb 15, 2010)

this is my otha plant she also startd in december n here hw she looks now kan any1 tell me wat type of strain she is and is she white widow r white rhino


----------



## buckboi_88 (Feb 16, 2010)

she came from a seed i grew indoors and this is how she turnd out am not sure how many weeks she is i jus kno i started growin her in the middle of december.. i wantd to kno wat type of sativa r indica iam growing.. a name r somethng plz i need help thats only my second tyme growin outdoors iam a amautre rite now.....


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 16, 2010)

it looks mostly indica to me....but it's impossible to tell the strain


----------



## buckboi_88 (Feb 17, 2010)

How Long Does She To Finish Buddin


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 17, 2010)

most indica's are 8 to 10 weeks of flower


----------

